# Traser P6500



## serinfo (Sep 14, 2010)

Last week I won a Traser P6500 on eBay, as you know this is a Mil Spec watch with a sterile dial and added 24h markers. I now have this together with a S3000 that I got back in October

The lume on the P6500 from the tritium vials is pretty outstanding compared to the S3000 that is probably quite a bit older, I keep wandering about the dark places at home just to see it light up, much to the annoyance of my girlfriend!

I am slowly working my way up to a Black Storm Pro, something about the red second hand really does it for me!

Anyway some pics



















The P6500 and the S3000 together



















The obligatory Military shots!



















Note to mods before Ross Kemp comes crashing through my window throwing a flashbang the M4 is my sons Airsoft gun h34r:


----------



## spirit (Feb 22, 2010)

serinfo said:


> Last week I won a Traser P6500 on eBay, as you know this is a Mil Spec watch with a sterile dial and added 24h markers. I now have this together with a S3000 that I got back in October
> 
> The lume on the P6500 from the tritium vials is pretty outstanding compared to the S3000 that is probably quite a bit older, I keep wandering about the dark places at home just to see it light up, much to the annoyance of my girlfriend!
> 
> ...


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

I love my P6500. It's great at night and useful as a general, subtle tool watch. It's one of my favourites of my collection.

PS Sort your quoting out, Spirit.


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

This is my 6500 only use it at bedtime.


----------

